# Dog/Cat FOOD RECALL



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if this affects anyone, but here's a head's-up: 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070316/ap_on_bi_ge/pet_food_recall


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if this offers any more info, but I received this e-mail from the FDA...
*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE* -- Dayton, OH -- March 16, 2007 -- In response to the recent Menu Foods, Inc. nationwide recall of wet pet foods, P&G Pet Care has announced a voluntary recall in the United States and Canada on specific 3 oz., 5.5 oz., 6 oz. and 13.2 oz. canned and 3 oz. and 5.3 oz. foil pouch "wet" cat and dog food products manufactured by Menu Foods Inc. Emporia, Kansas plant with the code dates of 6339 through 7073 followed by the plant code 4197. This voluntary recall is part of a larger product recall by Menu Foods Inc., a contract manufacturer that makes a small portion of canned and foil pouch 'wet' cat foods for Iams and Eukanuba as well as other non-P&G brands. There have been a small number of reported cases of cats from the US (none in Canada) becoming sick and developing signs of kidney failure. The signs of kidney failure include loss of appetite, vomiting, and lethargy. P&G Pet Care has received no case reports involving dogs.
This voluntary product recall involves discontinuation of all retail sales and product retrieval from consumers. *Consumers should stop using the affected products immediately, and consult with a veterinarian if any symptoms are present in their pet*. All Iams and Eukanuba products carry a 100 percent guarantee, and consumers can receive a refund for recalled products. For more information, consumers can contact the company at 1-800-882-1591 or visit www.Iams.com and www.Eukanuba.com for details.
To read can product codes, refer to the bottom of the can. The first four numbers of the second line of numbers are the date code, and the following four numbers indicate the plant code. For example, if the second line begins with four numbers from 6339 to 7073 followed by the plant code 4197, then the can should be recalled. For foil pouches, the code numbers are located at the lower left hand corner on the back of the pouch. The date and plant codes appear in the third group of numbers, beginning an 11-digit sequence. See www.Iams.com and www.Eukanuba.com for illustrated details.
P&G Pet Care is taking this proactive step out of an abundance of caution, because the health and well-being of pets is paramount in the mission of Iams and Eukanuba. Tests of some affected product have not revealed the cause of sickness, and testing will continue until a better understanding of the facts has been achieved. *All other canned and small foil wet pouch products produced at other plants are not affected by this issue. Iams and Eukanuba "dry" products are not manufactured at Menu Foods and not affected by this issue. Iams and Eukanuba biscuits, treats and sauces are not affected by this issue. *
P&G Pet Care has informed the Food and Drug Administration and the Canadian Food Inspection Agency on this issue. The company regrets any inconvenience to its consumers and retail customers.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I had just heard about that, that's really scary. Thanks for posting! I hope no one used the food on here.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting. I think we're safe here.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, I just posted a thread with the same thing - mods, if you want to delete that one go ahead.


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

here is the dog food list , remember this is wet/canned food in the cuts-n-gravy style, not the loaf kind.

*Recalled Dog Product Information*

Recall Information 1-866-895-2708

Americas Choice, Preferred Pets
Authority
 Award
 Best Choice
 Big Bet
 Big Red
 Bloom
 Bruiser
 Cadillac
Companion
 Demoulas Market Basket
 Fine Feline Cat, Shep Dog
 Food Lion
 Giant Companion
 Great Choice
 Hannaford
 Hill Country Fare
 Hy-Vee
Key Food
 Laura Lynn
 Loving Meals
 Main Choice
 Mixables
Nutriplan
 Nutro Max
 Nutro Natural Choice
Nutro
 Ol'Roy
Paws
 Pet Essentials
 Pet Pride
 Presidents Choice
 Price Chopper
 Priority
Publix
 Roche Bros
Save-A-Lot
 Schnucks
 Springsfield Pride
 Sprout
Stater Bros
Total Pet, My True Friend
Western Family
White Rose
 Winn Dixie
 Your Pet


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

*Food Recall*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,259223,00.html


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you for the post!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*WARNING: Pet food recall*

I don't know if you've seen this or heard about it, but it's pretty serious:

http://edition.cnn.com/2007/US/03/17/petfood.recall.ap/index.html


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

yea i made a post a few down~


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, that's funny, I looked but totally didn't see it. Seriously I could stare right at the thing I was looking for and still not find it


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Scary, isn't it. There's even a warning post on a knitting BB!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

That is pretty serious. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

IM THE SAME way lol! thanks for the second post, not people like us are sure to see at least one of ours.


----------



## baby girl (Jan 23, 2007)

*pet food recall. must see for all pet owners.*

http://articles.news.aol.com/busine...d/20070316185209990005?ncid=NWS00010000000001


please take a look and be careful if the brand of food that you feed your animals is on this list!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I went to petsupermarket today & they have signs posted saying that they arent selling Iams, Eukanuba, Nutro & Merrick. I didnt know that Merrick was involved in the recall. Ive seen several different signs up saying that only the purina pouches were affected & not the cans so hopefully thats true cause people are still selling them. My local grocery store & kmart are still selling the ones that are on the list & dont have up any signs warning people about the foods.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Yikes! I just bought some Merrick canned food last weekend. They ate a can of it on Monday or Tuesday and have been fine but I don't think I'll be feeding them the other 2 cans. Thanks for the heads up! I had no idea Merrick was involved either.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im glad that they are ok Katie. I too had no idea that merrick was involved in the recall I was glad that I went to the petstore today I was returning all my moms nutro food dry & wet she didnt feel comfortable feeding either one anymore so I took it back & got her wellness they are still selling the wellness wet food so Im assuming its fine. I just keep wondering what other brands are involved that they havent caught yet. I hate to even feed the dogs till they figure it out.


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok I feed my chihuahua nutro max dry food. Is the dry food good and not the can or pouches?


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Whoo!~ I almost had a heart attack because my Minky's been vomitting for the past three days now, and I just switched to Merrick. I'm glad that's not one of the ones that was recalled. Thanks for posting that though! That's good to know! I will have to tell my b/f about that.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

OH great! So Merrick is involved! No wonder my Minky's been throwing up!!! That makes me so mad. I am going to return all their stinkin products today! That's just lovely...arggh. Do you guys think I should take Minky to the vet?? Now I'm worried sick. She's been on the Merrick kibbles the grammy's pot pie for about a week now and I fed her the canned food a couple of times too...the wingaling. Crap!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Hollyspup said:


> Ok I feed my chihuahua nutro max dry food. Is the dry food good and not the can or pouches?


i believe just the wet food is involved, the chunks in gravy.


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

*What Dog Food Was Recalled?*

Below is a link to what dog food was recalled.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/17/petfood.recall.ap/index.html


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about poor Minky! I would give the vet a call and ask them if they're heard anything about Merrick canned food and what you should do. Maybe they'll recommend bringing her in but if not at least you will feel more at ease.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

It's weird because i first called the pet food store that I went to and bought the dry Merrick and the canned Merrick food from, and the lady I spoke with said that she hadn't heard about Merrick and sounded really surprised. I double checked on the Merrick website and they have a voluntary recall, so it's good that I called the vet. The vet apparently was not aware of this brand, but has asked me to bring in a can. I will be taking Minky to the vet in about 15 minutes, so I will let you know how that goes. I'm thinking that she's fine because she's eating and playing just fine, but then I don't want to take any chances. I will let you know what they have to say.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've looked over all the lists and don't see where Merrick was affected or see anything about it on their website? But several have mentioned it was. 
Anyone find anything about Merrick for sure?
I just bought about 60 can's on Saturday...:foxes15:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i didn't see merrick either. kimmie where did you read merrick was involved?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't think Merrick was involved in this recal and I don't believe they have been involved in anything recently. The last thing that I am aware of is the metal tab thing in the wingaling but that was back in 2006.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Merrick wasn't involved in THIS recall, but they had their own voluntary recall. It's specifically the Wingaling product, and I saw it posted on the website under news and info., but I guess they've taken it down now. I don't know about you guys, but I just spent about $215 to get Minky checked out and I don't feel like going through that again or putting Minky through that mess where she was vomitting and such, so I'm going to return all of the Merrick products at my house.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What did the vet say was wrong? Was it the food? Is she feeling better? I do hope so.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

The vet said she was fine in terms of her vitals, her x-ray, etc. and that it was most likely the food (switching her to Merrick) that was upsetting her tummy and causing her to vomit and have loose stool. She was SUCH a drama queen at the vets office too. SHe even peed on herself this time because they were trying to put her on her side to take the x-ray They said they had to put a pillow around her head and put her on her side that way because she was going ballistic. She was seriously acting like someone was trying to kill her. Such a drama queen. She even managed to shake the muzzle off. I thought that was impossible! She is okay though. Thanks for asking! =) She will be on the prescription i/d for the next few days and I will be giving her an anti-vomitting medication.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

It's scary about the recall, my vet told me that the thing in the food making dogs sick was a contaminated wheat product and I haven't heard anything about Merrick being involved, their food is pretty high quality. I have a few cans for my cat so I'll wait to give them to her until I hear for sure but I haven't heard anything about Merrick and they're not on the list so I'm not going to return mine or anything. I do know they had a recall on the wingaling but I don't give that to mine anyway because it has whole chicken bones in it.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Glad your Minky is okay.Pearl had that problem when i made a switch to Blue Baffalo so i had to find one for sensitive stomachs.i difinely will get her back to her previous food as long as she is okay.Does the FDA even check dogs food if not i think they should maybe someone knows how to get this done.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks! Unfortunately, she threw up again this morning, but I guess she's just getting the Wingaling out of her system. I do hope that something is done because I know I will never ever be able to trust Merrick again. It's a shame...


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Merrick and Royal Canin are definatly NOT involved in the recal.
Eukanuba and Iams however ARE!
this recal is primarily the wet food (though id be wary about the dry in any of the breands posted) 
while the exact problem is unknowns it is likely because of somethign as simple as an artifical sweetner.
the sweetner used is also a preserve, however like MOST artifical sweetners there nothing but chemicals, and unfortunatly this one has proven to be HIGHLY dangerous to dogs and cats causing very quick severe kidney failure!

this one is a new sweetner being used beginning with and x (i cant find the origional article posted on yahoo news last evening)
Also be warey of giving your pets diet products that contain sweetners like saccarine and asparteme, both of which found to cause fast oncome of cancer in small animals!

this recall is NOT to be confused with the Diamond reacall (another very reacent recall) involving what they belive to be a fungus on the corn making pets very sick. Which is aparently no longer a problem as they have taken their recall of their site.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive been feeding Chili the nutro natural choice dry food & now Im a little concerned about using it even though they say the dry is fine I have about 15 lbs of it. I just switched Tader back to wellness (weight management formula) & Im thinking of putting Chili on it as well I was going to wait till he was out of the nutro but now Im a bit scared of it he is acting fine & eating well so Im sure there is nothing to be concerned about. 

Foxywench when you said to be careful of diet products what exactly were you refuring to people food or pet food?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

PEOPLE diet products!

the dry is not effected, the ingredient they belive is behind the problem is not put into the dry foods.

and the wellness weight managment is fine, just checked the ingredients, no artifical sweetners!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought you were talking about people diet foods but I just wanted to make sure. Does anyone know about a recall on purina beneful?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

according to the list, purina is NOT effected by the recall


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

THe list doesnt have purina listed but on the purina website they are saying that purina mighty dog 5.3 oz pouches are being recalled because of the menu recall so they shoud be on the list but arent which leaves me wondering what else they left off the list.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Exactly. This whole recall thing is making me nervous.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I know exactly what your talking about I had just bought about 15-20 cans of purina alpo cuts n gravy style food & even though its not on the list Im scared to feed it just in case I think Im going to return it back to the store its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree. If it sounds really similar to the foods that have been recalled, i would just return it to be safe. It's not worth a $200 vet visit. I wasn't too happy though when I found out that Merrick wasn't involved and they had that posting on their website which freaked me out and caused me to waste $200 for no good reason. Boy was i mad. But at least I know that there isn't anything wrong with Minky.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Foxy, 

I think the sweetener that you warned about is xylitol. Here's Wikipedia's entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xylitol ; scroll down to "Health Concerns" for comments on how toxic it can be to dogs!

Pauline


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thats the stuff, thank you, its been driving me crazy all day trying to remember how to spell it!
aparently reacently its also been linked to seizures and kidney failure ontop of liver disese.

its amazing the stuff we put in our bodies (and potentially in our dogs body) for the sake of cutting back a few calories huh?!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I never drank diet sodas until I got gestational diabetes. I didn't do it to cut calories & really got to the point where a regular soda tasted awful. Now being a full blown diabetic taking insulin I have to use these sweeteners or live with drinking water not an option as I really enjoy the flavor.Practically everything we eat has something in it that's bad for us unless we were to grow our own foods  Sorry to go way off topic but I had to defend my use of artificial sweeteners :lol:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

lol, i dont have ANY artificial sweetners as im highly allergic to them:
Saccharin, Aspartame, Sucralose, have all proven to make me VERY sick (though Asparteme is the worst for me)
blood tests have also suggested i stay clear of Cyclamate, Neotame, Acesulfame potassium, and Stevia.

and since xylitol is an artifical sweetner thats Basically the same as the rest im thinking im gonna avoid that too.

needless to say, it makes dieting interesting lol...

just so long as you dont give your dogs any of those things with sweetners in them, unfortunatly many have ill effects on dogs whos systems just cant handle them, cancers, liver and kidney failure as well as seizures seem the most common responses when consumed in "large" (large can be anything from 1 teaspoon+) amounts by dogs and cats.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I just heard on the news that the recalled food had rat poison in it!! 


I also wanted to add that according to Merrick they are not involved in the recall... http://www.merrickpetcare.com/about_us/news_article.php?tid=214


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

They said the rat poison was on some wheat imported form China  At least it wasn't done intentionally. Not that that matters to anyone who was affected.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

I came in to post that I just heard on the news it was rat poison also..beat me to it...but better twice than not at all right?


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just heard that from my co-worker too. How horrible. I feel so bad for those who were affected by this. I can't imagine what people and their pets must be going through.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't believe all these recalled foods even besides the pet foods. I always thought there was strict regulations on food prep and everything. Makes you want to grow everything in your own backyard! (which, of course, is impossible nowadays!) It's making it really hard to know what and who to trust!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

It's chilling. If this can happen to pet food from the Menu plant, how can other pet food plants prevent this, and how safe is human food?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

A lady I know had a great pyrenees die a few days ago and the vet said it was from poisoning and then the lady heard of the recall so they are pretty sure thats what killed her dog. She is so upset and devestated, I feel so bad for her.


----------

